# Gunnison Gorge Rafting Trip Report / Video



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

that looks like a sweet trip. can't wait to hit that stretch. have you run it at 1000+? if so, what's it like - still class III?


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah,highest I've run it is around 950cfs. Allot easier at that higher level,for sure. Less threading a 7.5 ft wide boat through a 7ft wide channel/drop...


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

were the fish up on dries, or subsurface with nymphs and streamers?


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

dries on top were hit or miss. down towards the take out dry action picked up on 14 stimi's,ect. most fish were on bead head nymphs...14-16 black w/ some flash in various patterns. A few smaller golden stoneflies were seen flying about and floating in the river... getting close... though I plan on missing that circus this year. 

a few nips with streamers but never produced for me.

good luck and tight lines.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I ran the Gorge last summer at 1130 if memory serves, might have been 1240. Anyway it was still class III. There was one rapid that a bunch of people were scouting that was more like III+/IV- with a bunch of boulders and somewhat tight lines for my 14' raft. Most of the other rapids were straight forward class III. It was a fun trip, but the scenery and spending time with friends were the highlights, not the whitewater. I think that high water doesn't start until it gets fairly big, like 3,500. I hear that the fishing here and below this stretch can be great.


----------

